# Winder out - how much for repair?



## m4r10 (Aug 19, 2009)

I was offered the opportunity to buy a B 42 model 647.10.158 for €200. The reason for this lower price is that the winder came off when the owner's wife tried to set the date :rodekaart.
Any of you guys had problems with your Fortis so can give me an estimate of the repair? Would it be worth it to buy the watch and then send it for repair?
Thanks in advance.
PS:Attached are some crappy pictures of the watch:


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 9, 2006)

Very simple fix that any watchmaker can do in 5 minutes


----------



## tictalk (Jan 9, 2010)

A salesperson told me today that Fortis has a problem with their crown/stem on most watches; any thoughts from owners here regarding this? 

Of course, she didn't carry Fortis and wanted to sell me something else.

Thanks, 
Tictalk


----------



## m4r10 (Aug 19, 2009)

tictalk said:


> A salesperson told me today that Fortis has a problem with their crown/stem on most watches; any thoughts from owners here regarding this?


If this were the case, I suppose Fortis won't be willing to admit it because of the costs incurred with the recalls and repairs done at their expense.
On another note, I think I'll just risk 200 Euro for this watch and hope that I won't be ripped off with the repair (fingers crossed and hope GeoffD is right)!


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

tictalk said:


> A salesperson told me today that Fortis has a problem with their crown/stem on most watches; any thoughts from owners here regarding this?
> 
> Of course, she didn't carry Fortis and wanted to sell me something else.
> 
> ...


That is incorrect. Fortis DID have a design issue with some early B-42 models with screw-down crown (threads would strip easily). That was corrected by retrofitting a new push-in crown (paid by Fortis) that still retains the 200m water resistance. So this is no longer an issue (unless you purchase an older used B-42 model that has not been fixed). And the non-B-42 models (40mm and smaller models) with screw-down crowns did not have issues (I own one and have had no issues) and some still use screw-down crowns.

They are great watches (I own three).


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

m4r10 said:


> On another note, I think I'll just risk 200 Euro for this watch and hope that I won't be ripped off with the repair (fingers crossed and hope GeoffD is right)!


I would buy it! At that price you cannot go wrong.


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

Yes, that's a steal, even considering the crown issue. Just be sure there aren't more problems with it that aren't being disclosed.


----------



## Triplane (Jul 15, 2009)

I've had a stem and crown replacement done by Providence Watch Hospital (excellent work but now defunct). The cost was USD$95 (about 67 Euro).

Doug


----------



## m4r10 (Aug 19, 2009)

It's mine since tonight!!!
Now I'm in the hunt for a good repair centre in Dublin, as I want to try to get it fixed here before sending it to an AD in England. Pics to follow when the watch is in good working order.


----------



## lumberjact (Jun 11, 2008)

m4r10 said:


> It's mine since tonight!!!
> Now I'm in the hunt for a good repair centre in Dublin, as I want to try to get it fixed here before sending it to an AD in England. Pics to follow when the watch is in good working order.


Ah, now the problem begins... Good repair centre in Dublin - good luck. AD in England - ever better luck. I believe the only UK agent (Austin Kaye on Strand in London) is letting the Fortis agency go, so to find an AD from Ireland, you'll have to go a bit further. Personally, with warranty issues I have had, I sent back to Fortis HQ.

Business opportunity for AD to set up in UK or Ireland anyone?


----------



## m4r10 (Aug 19, 2009)

lumberjact said:


> Ah, now the problem begins... Good repair centre in Dublin - good luck. AD in England - ever better luck. I believe the only UK agent (Austin Kaye on Strand in London) is letting the Fortis agency go, so to find an AD from Ireland, you'll have to go a bit further. Personally, with warranty issues I have had, I sent back to Fortis HQ.
> 
> Business opportunity for AD to set up in UK or Ireland anyone?


I was told that's just a broken stem and left it at a Fast-fix shop. Hopefully that's all what's wrong with the watch, if not, I will have to send it to Fortis (England, Switzerland, it doesn't really matter) if it comes to it. 
Anyway, fingers crossed that in 10 days time the watch will be back to me in working order. |>


----------



## m4r10 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi guys. Good news about the watch, it came back with a new stem and the cost was 40 Euro and it's working fine so far (after 5 hours).
Now I have another question, how many positions the crown has and if it's possible to quick-set the day and date? It seems that the crown has only two positions, because as soon as I pull the crown out, the seconds hand stops. I had the impression that the arrows near the day-date are an indication of the quick-set feature.
I even sent Fortis an email about this, but probably I'll get a quicker answer from you guys. Do any of you know where I can find a pdf form of the user manual?
Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes, it has quick day/date adjustment and, yes, the arrows do indicate which direction advances the day vs. date. The first out position is for day/date adjustment and the second (all-the-way-out) out position is for setting time.

You should be able to find a manual download at www.fortis-watches.com.


----------



## m4r10 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks, I was advised by another forum member on what to do. I had trouble finding the middle position, as the distinction between positions are not very clear. As for the manual, the folks from Fortis C.S. sent me a scanned copy which will do, as I couldn't find a proper pdf manual.


----------



## m4r10 (Aug 19, 2009)

Pics of the watch as promised:













































As the bracelet is a little bit too tight, I just put on a Nato strap and it looks just as nice as with the bracelet.


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice! You got a heck of deal on that one (assuming that it's running well).


----------



## m4r10 (Aug 19, 2009)

Gopher said:


> Very nice! You got a heck of deal on that one (assuming that it's running well).


It's running +10s/day, but as the watch wasn't used for about a year before I bought it, I'm hoping it would settle after a while closer to COSC. Anyway, +10s/day it's not a big deal and if I want accuracy to the second, I'll wear one of my waveceptors.
All in all, I'm very happy with the watch and I think this one will be a keeper, specially considering the price paid for it.


----------

